# CLOSED



## mobile_sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: MIUI

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: N/A

Optional:: Themed

Requires Root:: No

Optional:: Smali Edits

Android Version:: 4.0.3 (ICS)

Source:: 
*Mods, please close this thread, app is no longer supported, Thank you.*


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

Looking good. Thanks


----------



## jameslfc5 (Jan 5, 2012)

Cheers for this

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------

